# deleted



## tr_mtb (12. Juni 2014)

deleted


----------



## Thor79 (12. Juni 2014)

hallo Siggi,
auf'm Flowtrail iss ok, wär ich dabei, komme aus Nähe KH also nur so rund 15Km von Stromberg, fahre ein 160er Enduro hauptsächlich aufm WildHog, parke allerdings "neuerdings" ungern da, weil man mir neulich die Nummernschilder geklaut hat, musst mich also abholen 
Für Touren kann ich dir auch die kreuznacher Trails ans Herz Legen, herrliche Strecken wie Kuhberg, Gans, Rotenfels usw. wo ich mich überwiegend aufhalte.
gruß


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## tr_mtb (13. Juni 2014)

hey du - schön, dass du dich meldest  für ne tour ist kreuznach etwas zu weit weg..aber ich bin demnächst sicher mal wieder in stromberg unterwegs


----------



## X073 (13. Juni 2014)

hey, 

suche auch immer nette leute die mit mir in bikeparks fahren. ich komme aus wiesbaden und will diesen sommer öfters in bikeparks, wie winterberg, willingen, beerfelden farhen. diesen sonntag fahren ein freund und ich nach winterberg. den flowtrail in stromberg werde ich demnächst auch mal testen, da der auch nur paar kilometer von mir entfernt ist.

wenn du interesse hast mal mit in ein bikepark oder trail zu fahren, meld dich einfach.


----------



## hallotv (14. Juni 2014)

Moin everybody, da kann ich den neuen Park in Bad Ems empfehlen. Klein, aber spassig. Auch ansonsten bin ich immer für Interessantes zu haben. Etwas Herausforderung darf es gerne sein, aber auch eine schöne Tour wie im Pfälzerwald. Der ist für eine Tagestour durchaus die Anreise wert. Aber für einen schönen Nachmittag ist Stromberg ja auch nett (Mit Grill?). Gerne auch unter der Woche, falls jemand Zeit hat.


----------



## Spargelsofa (14. Juni 2014)

Hey, bin ebenfalls aus Wiesbaden und fahre einen Freerider. Bin bisher nur in Stromberg gewesen, da ich wieder reinkommen muss, aber ich wäre auch bei anderen Parks dabei  Man könnte sich auch gerne mal in Stromberg treffen.


----------



## hallotv (15. Juni 2014)

Da wären`s ja schon mal mindestens vier Antworter, und alle könnten sich Stromberg vorstellen. Ist doch `was. Nun mal Butter bei die Fische: wann? Ich komme aus dem Umfeld Wiesbaden und könnte zwei Fahrer incl. Bikes mitnehmen.
Schönen Sonntag,
TV


----------



## tr_mtb (15. Juni 2014)

Ich komme aus Trier und könnte einen biker + bike mitnehmen. Hätte Dienstag frei - aber da seid ihr wohl alle arbeiten, oder? Nächstes Wochenende bin ich leider nicht im Lande, danach wäre ich aber ziemlich sicher am Start. Habe immer mindestens einen Tag am Wochenende frei. 
Grill hört sich auch gut an


----------



## Spargelsofa (15. Juni 2014)

Trier ist ja schon ein gutes Stück . Ich jedenfalls bin am Dienstag arbeiten. Nächste Woche Donnerstag ist Feiertag und den Freitag hab ich Urlaub.


----------



## hallotv (15. Juni 2014)

Hi, klar habe ich dienstags Zeit, wenn ich das will! Selbst und ständig und so...Der Grill ist ein Klapp-solcher, passt also auch locker ins Auto. Wann denn, wenn dann? Ich nehme mal Enduro und grobes Gerät mit, wer weiß...Hast Du alles, was Du brauchst, Protektoren und so?(Die aber auf dem Wildhog nicht so wirklich nötig sind.) Sonst könnte ich noch was mitbringen.


----------



## tr_mtb (15. Juni 2014)

protektorenkrams hab ich die volle ausrüstung - danke!
hmm..also muss mal schauen ob sich dienstag stromberg überhaupt lohnen würde, habe nämlich gerade glücklicherweise eine handyerinnerung bekommen, dass ich an dem tag um 12 noch 'nen termin habe  wäre also frühestens um 14 in stromberg.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## hallotv (15. Juni 2014)

Denk drüber nach. Ich sollte es wissen bis morgen Abend. Sonst muß ich Straße fahren :-(...
14 Uhr reicht für locker acht Abfahrten und wieder Rückfahrten. Grill dann besser abends, nachher, wenn.


----------



## tr_mtb (16. Juni 2014)

wie..sonst musst du straße fahren? bist du so ein duales talent? mtb + rennrad? 
ich würde das mit stromberg lieber mal an einem tag machen, an dem ich komplett frei habe - next available date: 26.6


----------



## hallotv (16. Juni 2014)

Mit dem Talent ist das so eine Sache, sieh mich mal schwimmen. Man nennt mich auch "den Stein vom Rhein"...Ansonsten sollte ich mich auf dem Rad schon fortbewegen können, ja, ein bißchen MTB hier, etwas Straße dort, Triathlon ist auch nett. Aber eigentlich bin ich ein braver Tourenfahrer. Und glaub`keinem, der was anderes sagt! Dann am 26., ok. Ich versuche, es mir zu merken.


----------



## Spargelsofa (16. Juni 2014)

Was ist denn mit den anderen beiden Herren? Lebt ihr noch? Den 26. muss ich natürlich passen, zwecks Arbeit. Was sind das überhaupt für Zeiten? Bist du Studi ? Ist ja fast genauso chaotisch wie bei meiner Freundin


----------



## hallotv (16. Juni 2014)

Student ist laange her. Ich bin, so quasi, die arbeitende Bevölkerung . Nur kann ich`s mir einteilen. Lieber tags in der Sonne biken (oder schwimmen oder laufen oder ...)und dann spät arbeiten.


----------



## Thor79 (16. Juni 2014)

Spargelsofa schrieb:


> Was ist denn mit den anderen beiden Herren? Lebt ihr noch? Den 26. muss ich natürlich passen, zwecks Arbeit. Was sind das überhaupt für Zeiten? Bist du Studi ? Ist ja fast genauso chaotisch wie bei meiner Freundin


 
also 26. geht nich, muss ich arbeiten, aber der 27. abends oder das WE geht
gruß


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## hallotv (16. Juni 2014)

Nur mal so am Rande: Ich habe eben nochmal den Beginnerthread gelesen...so richtig spaßige Abfahrten gibt es in Stromberg ja nun nicht. Es ist mehr ein Spielplatz, schöne Anlieger und Sprünge, gut gemacht, aber nix steil und adrenalinfördernd. Zumindest für Steil oderund Abfahrten wäre Bad Kreuznach vielleicht das passendere. Bitte nicht mißverstehen, ich habe schon etliche Tage mit viel Vergnügend und schwitzend (wieder `rauf muß man ja auch) auf den Flowtrails verbracht! Nur die wilden Abfahrten sind es halt nicht. Dafür könnte man auch ins Lahntal bei Obernhof.


----------



## tr_mtb (17. Juni 2014)

obernhof ist ja noch weiter weg..nuja - wenn sich's lohnt  kommt mal rüber nach mehring! 
finde ich schonmal toll, dass es jemanden hier gibt, der schon selbst und ständig ist - ich arbeite in der jugendhilfe und mein dienstplan geht drunter und drüber..bin zwar fast jeden tag mit dem bike unterwegs aber meistens alleine da die mehrheit der bevölkerung zu so dämlichen zeiten arbeitet (mo-fr/8-17 uhr und so.. )


----------



## hallotv (17. Juni 2014)

Oh ja, Jugendhilfe kenne ich, zumindest vom Prinzip her. Ich habe selber hier und da als Ausbilder für "benachteiligte Jugendliche " gearbeitet, deren Perspektive Zweiradmechaniker oder Fahrradmechaniker war...Viel Stress.
Mehring habe ich, zumindest digital, heute schon mal angesehen. Da würden mein neuer Downhiller und ich auch mal hinfahren, mal was Neues.
Ja, ich hatte auch einen harten Tag heute, erst 170 km in Rheinhessen rollen , dann 1 h Steigerungsläufe :-(. Nun aber wegen Geburtstag: in vino ebrietas (wie der Grieche in mir sagen würde ;-) )! Vinho Verde ist toll zu dieser Jahreszeit!
Die paar Meter nach Trier oder Mehring gehen immer, sag` wann.


----------



## tr_mtb (17. Juni 2014)

vino blanco muchos better! 
ja also ich werd sicherlich nächste woche mal wieder in mehring unterwegs sein, ich geb' dann mal bescheid  
achja, bin mir noch nicht sicher ob ich mit dir fahren will, wenn du 170km am tag fährst..das ist mir zu stressig  du fährst mit deinem downhiller wahrscheinlich auch berghoch, oder?


----------



## hallotv (17. Juni 2014)

Mach`Dich mal locker, nur weil Mann könnte, heißt es nicht, dass man muß...Für solche Spielchen bin ich zu alt. Und sicher auch zu ängstlich (Lieblingsspruch der letzten Zeit: Ich bin ja ängstlicher, als ich scheine) bergab, Du kannst ja unten warten 
Und zur kulturellen Information: Vinho Verde is vino blanco, moussiert nur ein bißchen. Was zu meiner fatalen Vorliebe für Sekt passt. Meld`Dich oder schreibe eine PN, as u like.


----------



## emtyschorsch (20. Juni 2014)

Hallo tr mtb
Mein Name ist ääl von der descentcrew. Ich glaube wir haben uns vorgestern in mehring gesehen. Wir fahren sehr oft da und shutteln meistens mit Anhänger. Wenn du mal wieder da bist und wir ein Plätzchen frei haben nehmen wir dich gerne mit. Wir haben auch zwei Mädels bei uns die sich, bei dem Überschuss an Kerlen, sicher freuen wenn noch ein Mädel dabei ist. frag einfach mal nach wenn du nochmal da bist.
Gruß ääl


----------



## Borinquen (23. Juni 2014)

Hi Leute,

klink mich hier mal ein. Komme auch aus der Gegend KH/Stromberg. War letztes Jahr ausschließlich auf nem DH Bike in Parks (Beerfelden, Winterberg, Bad Wildbad, Lac Blanc) und ab und an mal in Stromberg unterwegs. DH Bike hab ich dieses Jahr abgestoßen und ein Super Enduro kam, mit dem bin ich jetzt auch das ein oder andere mal die Trails (Rotenfels, Kuhberg, Lemberg) abgefahren. Eigentlich war ich letztes Jahr immer mit ner kleinen Gruppe unterwegs, leider kristallisiert sich aktuell heraus das auf diese kein Verlass mehr ist und ich immer wieder  alleine da stehe. Daher würde ich gern mal schauen ob sich hier nicht der ein oder andere findet mit dem ich Enduro Touren und Parks fahren kann. 

Entfernung zu den Trails oder Parks spiel keine Rolle ;-) und mitnehmen kann ich max. 3 Bikes auf Dach (passenden Träger für mein Thule System vorausgesetzt). Hätte auch noch einen Träger für nen Bike mit 20er Achse im Zugriff.

Fahrtechnisch bin ich auch kein Draufgänger und brauch nicht unbedingt dieses brutale Downhill-geballere. klar macht auch spass, aber im Moment machen Enduro-lastige Touren echt Spass (auch wenn sich das letzte Jahr etwas rächt und mir noch etwas die Kondi Fehlt)...

Gruß


----------



## hallotv (23. Juni 2014)

Das klingt doch alles nicht schlecht...Eigentlich müßte  sich mit dem/der Einen oder Anderen doch ein vergnüglicher Tag gestalten lassen. Stromberg und Bad Kreuznach scheint ja nahezu jeder zu kennen und erreichen zu können. Mir geht es ähnlich, Entfernungen sind führ mich nicht so das Ding, böses Highspeedheizen auch nicht. Dann lieber schwierig/technisch. .
Da ich meistens flexibel bin, warte ich auf konkrete Vorschläge; bitte sprechen Sie JETZT:


----------



## tr_mtb (24. Juni 2014)

Donnerstag Morgen: Stromberg (oder so..)?


----------



## hallotv (24. Juni 2014)

Ok, wenn wir bei Stromberg bleiben: Am Einstieg Wildhog, das bietet sich an. Wann?
Oder hättest Du eine interessante Alternative?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Borinquen (24. Juni 2014)

Hi,

ich kônnte Freitag oder Montag auf den Flowtrail kommen. Hätte auch mal Lust auf den Emser Bikepark oder gar ne Runde in La Bresse/Frankreich. Die sollen ganz coole Enduro Trails haben.


Saludos
Esteban


----------



## hallotv (24. Juni 2014)

Wie wäre denn Freitag oder Montag in Bad Ems? Da ist man schon schneller durch, ein halber Tag reicht eigentlich. Wie ist denn La Bresse? Hast Du Erfahrung zur Anreisezeit?


----------



## Borinquen (24. Juni 2014)

Freitag oder Montag hab ich komplett Zeit (Urlaub) und wäre dabei.

In La Bresse war ich noch nicht, aber in Lac Blanc. Das ist ca. 30min vor La Bresse. Anfahrt ist dann ca. 3-3,5h.

La Bresse, wie auch Lac Blanc, sind  Parks in einem Mittelgebirge. 10 Strecken (DH & Enduro) und Lift.

http://labresse.labellemontagne.com/ete/la-bresse-en-ete/circuit-vtt/








Saludos
Esteban


----------



## hallotv (24. Juni 2014)

Das Video habe ich eben schon gefunden, merci. Lac Blanc hat einen guten Namen, da wollte ich schon länger mal hin.
Montag würde mir Bad Ems gut passen. So am nicht zu frühen Morgen.


----------



## Steppenwolf-RM (27. Juni 2014)

Nabend 

Ich plane vom 17 - 20 Juli nach Bmais und Spicak zu fahren.
Eine Mitfahrgelegenheit kann ich nicht bieten, da ich über Thüringen zurück fahren werde.

Videos zu beiden Bikeparks finden sich genug.
Fahren kann dort jeder! Für jedes können was dabei. Meiner Meinung nach auch perfekt um das springen zu üben.

Ich fahre von einer Tagung aus am Mittwoch Nachmittag direkt da runter und fahre Sonntag nach dem Frühstück wieder los.

Unterkunft wird wohl ne Pension mit Frühstück.

Ist zufällig jemand vor Ort? Hab feststellen müssen, dass es immer gut ist nicht alleine unterwegs zu sein


----------



## hallotv (28. Juni 2014)

Moin,
vielleicht doch kein Holländer,, wird anders geschrieben. 
Have a look:
http://www.leokast.de/videos/trailpark-mehring/


----------



## Spargelsofa (10. Juli 2014)

Hat sich hier eigentlich mal was ergeben?


----------



## hallotv (10. Juli 2014)

ja, klar. Mehring macht was her, viel Kurzweil, teils nicht un-anspruchsvoll.
Spaß und Vergnügen, eine Reise wert.


----------



## Fun-Master (14. Juli 2014)

Hat irgendeiner hier aus Nrw Lust an den kommenden Wochenenden nach Lac Blanc, oder Geisskopf/Spicak zu fahren? Oder einer, der auf dem Weg zu einem dieser Ziele wohnt. Ich wohne in Nrw, von meinen Freunden hat keiner Zeit und alleine habe ich keine Lust zu fahren. Ich habe ein Auto, kann noch einen mitnehmen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## sportfreund78 (25. Juli 2014)

Für Kurzentschlossene aus der Nachbarschaft:


----------

